# spoke wrench sizes???



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

I need spoke wrenches. What sizes do I need. I see Mike Ts spoke wrench recommendations so i'm wondering what sizes I need. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

respro100 said:


> I need spoke wrenches. What sizes do I need. I see Mike Ts spoke wrench recommendations so i'm wondering what sizes I need.
> Thanks


That all depends what size your nipples are


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

HAHA! Now how do I find out what size they are? I was going to get the 3 most common sizes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

respro100 said:


> HAHA! Now how do I find out what size they are? I was going to get the 3 most common sizes.


I've been building wheels for 50+ years and have only ever used one size. BHS lists it as the "3.3mm" size.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Park tool makes great spoke wrenches.
The SW-0 is black and fits Edco, Wheelsmith and DT square nipples.
The SW-1 is green and is slightly larger and fits Mavic (but the SW-0 and SW-1 are pretty interchangeable.....but some Mavic nipples won't work with SW-0
There are a few other sizes, but 99% of wheels will fit the above.
If you are only getting one, get the SW-1.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Park tool makes great spoke wrenches.
> The SW-0 is black and fits Edco, Wheelsmith and DT square nipples.
> The SW-1 is green and is slightly larger and fits Mavic (but the SW-0 and SW-1 are pretty interchangeable.....but some Mavic nipples won't work with SW-0
> There are a few other sizes, but 99% of wheels will fit the above.
> If you are only getting one, get the SW-1.


Also add Sapim to the SW-0 black Park Tool wrench. I would get the wrench that reliably fits the tightest over a nipple. For Sapim and DT its the SW-0. Slightly smaller than the SW-1 and that's a good thing in keeping the square nipples square.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dcgriz said:


> Also add Sapim to the SW-0 black Park Tool wrench. I would get the wrench that reliably fits the tightest over a nipple. For Sapim and DT its the SW-0. Slightly smaller than the SW-1 and that's a good thing in keeping the square nipples square.


The black Park Tool fits normal 14g nipples perfectly** but IMO it's not the best feeling wrench in the ones I own. That, especially considering dollars, is the old Spokey, now the Cyclus and sold by Ric at Wheelfanatyk for a measly $7 -

Cyclus Spoke Wrench - Wheel Fanatyk

**And the 4-sided, or 4-corner, wrenches are the best to get -

Park Tool Co. » SW-40 : Four-Sided Spoke Wrench : Wheel & Spoke


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> The black Park Tool fits normal 14g nipples perfectly** but IMO it's not the best feeling wrench in the ones I own. That, especially considering dollars, is the old Spokey, now the Cyclus and sold by Ric at Wheelfanatyk for a measly $7 -
> 
> Cyclus Spoke Wrench - Wheel Fanatyk
> 
> ...


Quite possibly, Mike, quite possibly. I never had a lick of trouble with the Park Tool SW-0 and that's what I use. Creature of habit, I guess. It engages quickly and has a snug enough fit to keep the nipple edges square. Slightly smaller at 3.23mm versus the typical 3.3mm and maybe that's why the better fit.

The 4-sided version I have not tried. Never had a reason to. In theory it does seem to have a more precise fit but in practice may not be as quick to engage as the 3-sided one because it would need to be inserted and then rotated to get hold of the nipple. Makes a one step process, two step. IMO, a solution for a problem that does not exist if one uses the right wrench for the nipple in use.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dcgriz said:


> Quite possibly, Mike, quite possibly. I never had a lick of trouble with the Park Tool SW-0 and that's what I use. Creature of habit, I guess. It engages quickly and has a snug enough fit to keep the nipple edges square. Slightly smaller at 3.23mm versus the typical 3.3mm and maybe that's why the better fit.
> 
> The 4-sided version I have not tried. Never had a reason to. In theory it does seem to have a more precise fit but in practice may not be as quick to engage as the 3-sided one because it would need to be inserted and then rotated to get hold of the nipple. Makes a one step process, two step. IMO, a solution for a problem that does not exist if one uses the right wrench for the nipple in use.


I think we spoke (is that a pun?) on this topic before Griz. And I think I explained that, as being a licensed auto mechanic, I know best practice is to use "crowfoot" wenches and sockets on tubing flare nuts to prevent any chance of rounding. I'm sure I've used normal open-end wrenches on flare nuts many times and have gotten away with it. That doesn't make it best practice though. I'm the first one to jump onto the "solution looking for a problem" stuff (Park Tool is a leader in this!) but I'll stick with the 4-corner, 4-sided stuff for my hi-tension aluminum nipples. Your opinion may vary and that's ok with me.

At least the newbs get to hear both sides and then they can make their own minds up.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

I use 3 sided black Park Tools SW-O wrenches almost all the time, but also use the Unior green (3.3mm) wrenches. We buy nipples by the thousand, and I've probably rounded less than 10 in my career using the SW-O. 

If you are building/working with road or cross wheels using standard non-proprietary components, that 3.3mm size is all you're ever likely to need. For a home mechanic, I'd just get an SW-0 or equivalent, and a multi-size one (Park makes one) to cover the odd sizes.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I think we spoke (is that a pun?) on this topic before Griz. And I think I explained that, as being a licensed auto mechanic, I know best practice is to use "crowfoot" wenches and sockets on tubing flare nuts to prevent any chance of rounding. I'm sure I've used normal open-end wrenches on flare nuts many times and have gotten away with it. That doesn't make it best practice though. I'm the first one to jump onto the "solution looking for a problem" stuff (Park Tool is a leader in this!) but I'll stick with the 4-corner, 4-sided stuff for my hi-tension aluminum nipples. Your opinion may vary and that's ok with me.
> 
> At least the newbs get to hear both sides and then they can make their own minds up.


Well, you got better memory than me then, 'cause I don't recall the occasion but that's not important. Preferences on spoke wrenches are just that, preferences. No big deal either way. A quality wrench is a quality wrench regardless if it's got 3 or 4 sides. 
Next time I place an order I may get a 4-sided one just to have it around.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have all three sizes of the Park spoke wrenches, but use this one almost exclusively since I bought it from the BHS: Unior Spoke Wrench . I use Sapim nipples for everything I build and it fits great.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought a set of house brand bike tools from Nashbar. It came with three spoke wrenches that are Park clones in Black, Red and Green. The black is the only one that I have used. The whole tool kit was pretty good. I have had to supplement it with various items along the way. I use Wheelsmith 14 gauge. Works great.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Park tool makes great spoke wrenches.
> The SW-0 is black and fits Edco, Wheelsmith and DT square nipples.
> The SW-1 is green and is slightly larger and fits Mavic (but the SW-0 and SW-1 are pretty interchangeable.....but some Mavic nipples won't work with SW-0
> There are a few other sizes, but 99% of wheels will fit the above.
> If you are only getting one, get the SW-1.


All eight of my wheels take the SW-0.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> **And the 4-sided, or 4-corner, wrenches are the best to get -
> 
> Park Tool Co. » SW-40 : Four-Sided Spoke Wrench : Wheel & Spoke


They're a PITA to seat and unnecessary except on improperly lubricated alloy nipples which may still need vise grips.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> They're a PITA to seat and unnecessary except on improperly lubricated alloy nipples which may still need vise grips.


That will turn out to be my laugh of the week I'll bet.


----------

